# 6mths old baby in perth city



## keano (May 28, 2015)

Hi peeps

I got a six mths old baby..looking to relocate to the city of perth...couple of apartments caught my eye at northbridge. Situated at Aberdeen Street...it is 4 mins walking distance from the nightspots, like Paramount Nightclub..

Couple of qns if you guys can help..

1) is it very noise in the wee hours staying in northbridge / aberdeen st area? loud noise affecting baby sleep or even ours..is a big issue.

2) if the apartment has nbn or ADSL..is it fast?

3) safely aspects of staying in an apartment in the perth city? currently we are living in a house at the South of the river..not too bad..

4) traffic condition esp taking bus within city area...is it horrible? or within the specific time allocated shown on gps via bus..? if u guys know of it

many thanks!


----------

